# Hard disk Partition hidden



## mighty_himm (May 5, 2008)

I have just downloaded the demo version of 
"Disk Password Protection v.4.8.930".
I ran it for the first time and enabled password protection
for 1 of my disk partiotion.
Till then everything was ok,but as I restarted my pc that partiotion
was not listed under the software(Disk Password Protection v.4.8.930).
I uninstalled and then reinstalled the software but for no avail.
I even tried connecting the drive to other pc but still the same 
results.I am unable to restore the partiotion through system recovery.
My configuration is as follows:

OS- Windows XP SP2
intel p35 motherboard 
320 gb seagate sata hdd having 5 windows partiotions(1 of them(80gb) has been
locked) and 2 linux partiotions.
"Disk Password Protection v.4.8.930"


----------



## igimax (May 5, 2008)

Hi mighty_himm *xs124.xs.to/xs124/08061/1538.gif

.  I have the same problem as you have!  Today I fill out the form at support page of exlade site. (*here*) It will be a good idea if you do that too and If one of us get answer, He/She will share it. (also by this way may they notice the problem and solve it faster! *xs124.xs.to/xs124/08061/3989.gif)

good luck!

IgImAx
*xs124.xs.to/xs124/08061/26650.gif *xs224.xs.to/xs224/08061/27653.gif


----------



## manishjha18 (May 5, 2008)

use acronis disk director


----------



## Batistabomb (May 5, 2008)

did you tried system restore and safe mode and last known good configuration


----------



## igimax (May 5, 2008)

Hi  *xs124.xs.to/xs124/08061/1538.gif

.  Thanks for your comments...

*manishjha18:* 
. I have "Acronis Suite 10" also some "File and Partition Recovery" programs. But at first, I like to solve this issue by Disk Password Protection, I will wait for Exlade response or any one use this program and solve that problem in a right way. (therefore, in the future, if that problem happen again, We will know how should correct it).
.  But at the future, if there will not any response from Exlade company or there are not any proper solving answer to the problem!! I will try "Acronis Disk Editor" and other programs. 

*Batistabomb:*
. Thanks for your suggestion, but the problem is not related to the OS.  I have 2 "Windows XP SP2" and "Disk Password Protection" program installed on both OS.

*PS:* (For your information, I will put my email to Exlade support group -which contain full information about my problem- here:
 [FONT=&quot]...
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-------------------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]* Exlade App name and ver. (from about dialog):[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Disk Password Protection v4.8.930.0[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]--------------------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]* My registration type:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Unregister and 27 days left.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]--------------------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]* Operation System and hard disk info:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]One Hard Disk = 160GB Maxtor SATA1[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MainBoard = ASUS P4P800 E Deluxe[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4 Partitions =  2 Primary partitions and 2 Logical partitions[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Two Windows XP SP2 on each primary partitions.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Your application install on first OS, only.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Please Look at the Image:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*xs227.xs.to/xs227/08180/acronis943.gif
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]---------------------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*What's happen????[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]. I'm using your Disk Password Protection v4.8.930.0 application to protect my last logical Partition with Partition Protection method.(Last partition is a 84.65GB logical partition) At the first 2 days of using your application there was not any problems and I can disable and enable protection of my last partition easily.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]. At the 3th day, when I start my computer and go to your application to enable my protection partition, It's not listed in my partition lists!!!!!!!???? look at the pictures please:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](My last logical partition is omit from list!)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*xs227.xs.to/xs227/08180/diskpassprot824.gif
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Other Image:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*xs227.xs.to/xs227/08180/commang501.gif
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]---------------------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Extra Information:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].  I'm using "Acronis Disk Director Suite" to build Multi Primary Partitions and install 2 Windows XP SP2 on each of them. Also I Installed and used "Acronis OS Selector" to be able to go to each OS at the boot time. When I go to each OS, another OS Partition will be hide.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].  I read your FAQ page but there are not anything like my problem there. I try to shutdown PC OR restart windows again but no luck. I installed Disk Password Protection on my second OS but there was the same Problem!!!!!![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]---------------------------------[/FONT]
  ....

good luck!

IgImAx
*xs124.xs.to/xs124/08061/26650.gif *xs224.xs.to/xs224/08061/27653.gif


----------



## mighty_himm (May 5, 2008)

i sent them more than 10 mails and that even 1 week ago. But it seems that 
they guys just don't rply to the unregisterd users or may be to any one who uses their buggy software.
well i hope i'll get my solution here.. and i am going to try Acronis.
by the way thanks to all for your kind suggestions.


----------



## mighty_himm (May 6, 2008)

i tried Acronis... but for no avail.
did anybody get reply from the software support.
please post..


----------



## igimax (May 6, 2008)

Hi mighty_himm *xs124.xs.to/xs124/08061/1538.gif

. No reply from the software support yet!!!! But cuz I want to go to a trip and I need my computer also I have a Backup of all data in that partition, I rebuild partition again and restore my data from backup disk.
. But if I received any reply from exlade or I find any answer to problem, I will inform you right away about that. 

good luck!

IgImAx
*xs124.xs.to/xs124/08061/26650.gif *xs224.xs.to/xs224/08061/27653.gif


----------



## Batistabomb (May 6, 2008)

so igimax, iam thinking the problem may be with change or add of some registry keys by this software, because i think all of you guys know  a simple trick how we can hide drives using creating two keys in regedit, so better verify whether these two keys " *NoDrives" *and "*NoViewOnDrive" *are present in registry at 

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer

If so first delete them.......


----------



## mighty_himm (May 6, 2008)

ya i tried regedit also...
but it doesnt do anything with registry...
it does somthing on the hardware level of the disk
coz the disk partition is hidden in other pc's and os'es
i am damn frustrated.. help plz


----------



## mighty_himm (May 8, 2008)

need help..
plz post ..


----------



## mighty_himm (May 8, 2008)

So.. Finally I came up with the solution..
And the solution is "Active Partition Recovery Enterprise"..
It recoverd the partition and all of its contents.
I got each and every file on the lost partiotion.
A great utility for the sort of problem I had.


----------



## Batistabomb (May 10, 2008)

thanks for your solution


----------



## igimax (May 19, 2008)

Hi mighty_himm  *qsmile.com/qsimages/36.gif

. Still, I'm in a trip, but thanks for sharing your solution with us also Batistabomb for her/his suggestions.

good luck!

IgImAx
*qsmile.com/qsimages/60.gif  *qsmile.com/qsimages/209.gif


----------

